# Tarantula Enclosure Blueprints



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Here is a plan I made of an arboreal glass enclosure. I originally created this plan as I need to start building my own enclosures as some of my arboreal species are needing bigger tanks. I also ordered my first P. metallica and I want this to be extra special :lol2:

Before I start to cut the glass could you guys take a look and point out if it's done right or not. I've never done this before so I just tried to measure it out to what made sense taking note of the thickness of the glass.

The reason why I am using glass is because it is cheaper to buy. Acrylic and plexiglass over here where I'm at is ridiculously expensive and totally defeats the purpose of DIY.

5mm is a lot easier to work with when calculating measurements and it is also a good medium between thick/not too thick.

Anyway what you guys think? Did I do it right?


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to convert small fish tanks for housing spiders...............then I met Matt from Custom Aquaria and it worked out cheaper all round to buy them from them

R


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

angelarachnid said:


> I used to convert small fish tanks for housing spiders...............then I met Matt from Custom Aquaria and it worked out cheaper all round to buy them from them
> 
> R


Kindly advert somewhere else.


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

Your door? How do you intend to hinge it/secure it? 

I always found that with t's especially arboreal your much better off having a top that opens the reason being that when you decorate the tank you may find that the spider will attach webbing to your door. This can disturb the spider befor you have even done what you need to do. 

My advice to you is to have the top where it's opened from and not only that but you will find many easier solutions to your opening and closing issue.

Just my expirience and trust me I have made ALOT of tanks my father owns a glazing business and I spent a lot of my weekends knocking up micro setups 

Rick


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Moley165 said:


> Your door? How do you intend to hinge it/secure it?
> 
> I always found that with t's especially arboreal your much better off having a top that opens the reason being that when you decorate the tank you may find that the spider will attach webbing to your door. This can disturb the spider befor you have even done what you need to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your informative and constructive criticism :2thumb: This is the kind of thought I had been looking for. Me and my girlfriend had spent an hour debating on which door type to you and I did think of the webbing. I got influenced by Rob from youtube as he has front opening doors.

I intend to use acrylic hinges and as locks acrylic hasps although I haven't managed to find some one for that yet.


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

Just an idea for you but I have found with these types of tank thank you can get to much humidity this is what I found when I had a few of my t's and a couple of mantids in them. So something tht may solve this issue and remove your kid issue was that b&q sell sheets of metal that have tiny holes in can't think of what to call it right now but if you describe that to someone in there they will know what I mean but they use them for like industrial ventilation covers. I bought a sheet cut it to a size slightly larger that may tank and then simply bent all the edges over creating a snug lid that looks good and provides great ventilation. 

Just an idea but may be an easy alternative for you 

Rick


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/588021-personally-made-bug-tanks.html

This was one of mine have a lil Look you can see the sheet lid I mean


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

Moley165 said:


> Just an idea for you but I have found with these types of tank thank you can get to much humidity this is what I found when I had a few of my t's and a couple of mantids in them. So something tht may solve this issue and remove your kid issue was that b&q sell sheets of metal that have tiny holes in can't think of what to call it right now but if you describe that to someone in there they will know what I mean but they use them for like industrial ventilation covers. I bought a sheet cut it to a size slightly larger that may tank and then simply bent all the edges over creating a snug lid that looks good and provides great ventilation.
> 
> Just an idea but may be an easy alternative for you
> 
> Rick



For ventilation I am using the 70mm ventilation disks from bugzarre.co.uk

There should be enough ventilation going through. Glass doesn't keep very much humidity either way, it condenses easily.



Moley165 said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forum...bug-tanks.html
> 
> This was one of mine have a lil Look you can see the sheet lid I mean


Nice tank man! : victory:: victory: That looks really smooth!


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok cool cool sounds good! Good luck with it post it up when your done! 

Thank you I had been doing it a while tried lots of variants! I was fairly handy at it in the end 

Rick


----------



## Pyrite (Oct 13, 2012)

What did you use as an adhesive? 

I know there is a type of solvent for acrylic sheets but since I am dealing with glass I am not how effective that would be. I was thinking of clear aquarium silicone.


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

The majority of my tanks were made with silicone its perfect for it only issue is setting time but it's the perfect adhesive. 

The stuff I used is a Bonding glue which is activated by uv light it effectively made it look like the tank had nothing holding it together but really outside the glass trade its not something you would generally pick up. Problem with this stuff again is setting time but is more how quickly it sets within 10 seconds it's like rock! 

Silicone with do the job perfectly for you 

Rick


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

i hope uve drilled glass before because its an absolute :censor: and all it takes is one hole to slip on the drill and bank whole pannel gone imo ud be better off using acrylic and a plastic bonding agent like they do on the huge fish tanks because u have no sand or gravel constanly rubbing the sides. And this is all like clamp and stick stuff there is not silicon needed in the edges or corners as essentially it becomes one piece of plastic........ look up a tv series called tanked and itl show u more about how these are made and acrylic is just like drilling into well plastic and it will hold temps better than glass


----------

